# Favorite eye shadow shades for Blue eyes?



## veilchen (Apr 25, 2005)

I think about getting some more fluidlines and was just wondering which would be best for my blue-grey eyes ...

I already have Brassy, Richground, Waveline, Macroviolet and Frostlite, and thought about getting Blue Peep and Royal Wink too. But what about Sweet Sage and Silverstroke? I just recently got totally into greens and thought Sweet Sage might be a great colour, but would it be suitable for me?

What do you think? Any ideas?

Oh, since I'm writing already - does anyone maybe know of an e/s that resembles Pink Opal pigment? I'm not overtly happy with mine except as shimmer on my cheekbones and shoulders and was searching for an alternative to use on my eyes ...


----------



## mspixieears (Apr 25, 2005)

Sweet Sage isn't the most vibrant colour, so it should suit you. It looks like the sort of colour that could suit a wide range of people. But RoyaL Wink sounds like it could be too bright for you? Just my opinion. Blue Peep you might have more luck with. I guess it depends on your skintone too.

Can't help with the Pink Opal pigment though.


----------



## Sanne (Apr 25, 2005)

BLUE PEEP!!!!

I don't know how the other colors look on skin, I only tried the blue peep and Royal


----------



## Shawna (Apr 25, 2005)

I have blue eyes and sweet sage works great for me.  As for pink opal, I always wear mine over Vex e/s.  They go great together and since both have an iridesence, they really shine together.  Of course, I am like a little magpie, gotta have the sparkley stuff.


----------



## eyeshadowfreak (Apr 25, 2005)

I think Sweet Sage would look very pretty on you.  

I personally LOVE Blue Peep.  It's a great, vibrant turquiose.  To balance it out, I usually use a more neutral eyeshadow, like Jest or Hush.  

I say try it.  You might really like it.


----------



## veilchen (Apr 26, 2005)

thanks a lot for your thoughts and input!! I will go and have a look at Blue Peep and Sweet Sage, but I'm already *quite* sure that I will end up buying them ;-)


----------



## Defiantsnow (Oct 13, 2005)

*Must have MAC colors?*

What would look best on pale skin, dark blue eyes and light brown hair?


----------



## Juneplum (Oct 14, 2005)

moved to recs


----------



## ruby_soho (Oct 14, 2005)

I myself have very fair skin, blond and brown hair, and blue eyes. I love using any purple MAC makes, Idol Eyes, Leisuretime (LE but still kicking around), and Creme de Violet look great with blue eyes. I love Ploof! as a highlight colour. If you're into bright eye makeup, reds and oranges really make blue eyes stand out, like Red Brick Pro, Coppering, Flammable paint. Hope this helps some!


----------



## rouquinne (Oct 14, 2005)

Mulch eyeshadow is perfect for you.  try Hug Me lipstick and/or VG5.

these are basics almost anyone can wear.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 30, 2005)

*Calling all blue eyed girls!*

What eyeshadows do you guys use to make blue eyes really pop? MAC is prefered, but any brand is welcome. Thanks guys.


----------



## veilchen (Dec 30, 2005)

I've got blue eyes as well, and I just love peaches/shimmery oranges and gold/bronze colours to make the blue really stand out! 

I like these best: Corn, Mangomix and Penny shadesticks; Say Yeah and Bagatelle e/s (these were LE, but I love All That Glitters as a substitute), Expensive Pink e/s, Melon pigment, Deckchair pigment (if you can still find it, but I just got Goldenair pigment from Lingerie and it's really close and soooo beautiful), Amber Lights e/s is lovely, too, as is Juiced e/s and Gorgeous Gold or Goldmine e/s. Gleam e/s is so pretty as well, but I can't make this lustre work for me, but maybe you want to give it a try?!

Apart from MAC I just adore Bobbi Brown's Apricot Shimmerbrick - a gorgeous compilation of peachy colours.

HTH!!


----------



## Bianca (Dec 30, 2005)

I always get compliments when I wear Beautiful Iris!


----------



## Shawna (Dec 30, 2005)

Coppering is my favorite to really make my blue eyes stand out, but anything with orange, copper, gold, or amber tones in it works.  Also, purples work really well too.  The new pigment lovely lily works wonders.  I also love pearl of the earth and cinders from the trend palette (so much, I bought 2)  It might depend on what shade your blue eyes are though.  Mine are a dark blue and I find those colours really compliment my eye colour.  My sister has almost ice blue eyes and turquoise colours make her eyes pop.  Have fun playing around.


----------



## KJam (Dec 30, 2005)

I agree with veilchen about peaches - even oranges are nice. Also love the shadesticks she mentioned.

For really blue, nothing beats parrot. If I'm feelign sparkly, For the Boys and Peacocky glitterliners really make them pop.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Dec 30, 2005)

Wow! Thank you all so much for the tips! That really helps me out. i think I'm going to go back and get Lovely Lilly. I wish could get my hands on a Parrot! thanks again gals!

*Hugs*
<3 Lauren


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 27, 2006)

If you have blue eyes, which MAC shades look best on you?


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 27, 2006)

I don't have blue eyes, but I think blues or turquoise would look excellent.  Some colors to check out.. Freshwater, Deep truth, Moon's Reflection, Zonk Bleu, Steamy, Shimmermoss.  Woodwinked is also nice for a neutral color. HTH!


----------



## veilchen (Jan 27, 2006)

I've got blue eyes, too, and these are my favourites:

Pink Freeze, Say Yeah, Bagatelle, Expensive Pink, Amber Lights, Elite, Melon pigment, Deckchair pigment (or Goldenaire) - I would say all of these look best against my eye colour. I also just love greens and think that this gives a nice kick against the blue, e.g. Sprout or Lucky Green. But I like the peach/apricot/bronze shades best!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 27, 2006)

*Green shadows on blue eyes?*

I am wondering what the majority feels about this.  I  have blue eyes, and LOVE green shadows, but I don't know how I feel about them on me since my eyes are blue.  I usually stick to pink and purple shades for my eyes, but I despirately want to go GREEN! I am fair skinned, with blue eyes, and blonde hair.  Help me choose some green MAC shades that might look ok on me, please!!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (Jan 27, 2006)

You should try the Thunder Quad!  Its a nice greenish palette.  Humid e/s, Juxt e/s, swimming e/s are some more faves.


----------



## blueyedlady87 (Jan 27, 2006)

As my one of my fav makeup artists says, 'Theres no rules in makeup!' i think its so silly when people say, 'you have blue eyes, dont where green or blue shadow.' i love my blue eyes and i always get compiments when i wear green shadow. Especially a blend of Humid, Swimming, Mulch, and Woodwinked. Just have fun with it is what i say.


----------



## MisStarrlight (Jan 27, 2006)

You totally can!
I love this look & get so many compliments when I do it.  My red hair definitely helps it, but my sis is blonde & green looks good on her too.

Here's how I do it:





Forgive the pigment dust in all the places it's not supposed to be!

I used so many colors on this,  but it was mostly swimming & golden olive pigment w/ Carbon & pink opal pigment.  There were other colors in this particular pic, but I can't remember them all.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 27, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisStarrlight* 
_You totally can!
I love this look & get so many compliments when I do it.  My red hair definitely helps it, but my sis is blonde & green looks good on her too.

Here's how I do it:




Forgive the pigment dust in all the places it's not supposed to be!_

 

OH MY!  You look stunning!  What shades are you using?


----------



## Julia Vanhorn (Jan 27, 2006)

It is all a matter of what you feel comfortable wearing. Like for me, I am green/brown eyed and I sometimes wear blue. I got so many compliments when I did that.


----------



## pushhupsindrag (Jan 27, 2006)

i have blue eyes and these are some of my favorites:

bitter, chrome yellow, swimming (a must for me) purple haze and humid. my favorite shades are greens.


----------



## Turbokittykat (Jan 27, 2006)

D'bohemia looks great with blue eyes. Most orange/coral/bronze colours do. Plums can look awesome as well.


----------



## mel0622 (Jan 27, 2006)

i dont have blue eyes either but i love browns on them.

mulch, woodwinked, and cork.


----------



## tracie (Jan 27, 2006)

i love greens (humid and UD vert), pinks (swish, pink freeze) purples (trax, hepcat) and peachy/orange/coppers/golds (say yeah, deckchair/goldenaire, coppering, sunsplosion)

browns are good too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Heck, wear whatever makes YOU feel best


----------



## Alexa (Jan 27, 2006)

greens, blues, oranges, pinks, purples.

i wear every color and i have almost teal colored eyes.


----------



## Kat (Jan 27, 2006)

I say there are no 'rules' about what colour shadow goes with which colour eyes.  It's all about finding the right shade and as Julia said, doing what you're comfortable with.  you'll be surprised how easily most colours work


----------



## user2 (Jan 28, 2006)

I have blue/grey eyes and that:











looks good on me


----------



## lizsybarite (Jan 28, 2006)

It can be done! Just experiment.


----------



## joytheobscure (Jan 28, 2006)

I love to wear blue on my green eyes- it did take some getting used to.  I would get Urban decay mildew and swimming is a nice green.. or a turquoise /teal - blue absinthe 
Lots of nice shades of green to work on your blue eyes,.


----------



## jess98765 (Jan 28, 2006)

i think you should just give it a go - it doesn't hurt to try! i'm sure all colours look great with blue eyes, you just gotta work on getting the right application technique for the e/s colours and you'll be all good


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jan 28, 2006)

I think browns, golds, oranges, purples & pinks really look great with blue eyes.   Specific shades that make my eyes pop are Woodwinked, Sunsplosion and Girliscious eyeshadows, and Rose Gold metal, Violet, All Girl, Kelly Green, Coco and Coco Beach pigments.
That being said,  I agree with Tracie, wear the colors that make you feel best!


----------



## tricky (Jan 28, 2006)

i like browns and purples on my blue eyes, like Sensualize and Satellite Dreams. Also Vanilla pigment and Motif (those look good on aynone). Bronze colors look good too but i dont have any bronze MAC e/s.

i dont really wear blue e/s too much but i do have Out to Sea eyeliner, that can be fun sometimes. light blue e/s doesnt looks that great on me so if i wear blue its navy or bright blue.


----------



## melozburngr (Jan 28, 2006)

cranberry is my favorite for my blue eyes- it makes my eyes look so blue they look like contacts, oranges, corals, and bronzes, as well as browns with a reddish/orange undertone are fab, too.  Greens and yellows also look great.  not a big fan of blues on my baby blues, doesnt make the blue eye stand out, it kind of blends in with the blue e/s


----------



## kissmypinkstar (Jan 28, 2006)

I have blue/grey eyes and the recomended browns and ornage tones look awful on me! However, turquoise and blue shades such as aquadisiac and deep truth look great! It's all about experimenting and finding what suits you and what you feel comfortable with


----------



## marshmallowfluffy (Jan 29, 2006)

Patina, Patina, Patina.....

I love it especially on the lid with a little Club or Sumptuous Olive in the crease....just lovely.

Also, everytime I wear Woodwinked with Antiqued in the corner or crease I get compliments on it. I sold 6 sets of that in one night when I wore it to work.

MMF~


----------



## ElizabethEmily (Feb 9, 2006)

*Eyeshadow for blue eyes?*

My eyes are blue-ish/grey-ish and i want an eyeshadow that will make them pop. would blue eyeshadow be good? or would that just drown them out? any suggestions?


----------



## MissLorsie (Feb 9, 2006)

try a base of bare canvas paint and magnomix shadestick- paradisco over the entire lid and sprout to line the lower lashline for abit of liveliness.. perhaps place some rose pigment over paradisco and lightly above the crease. highlight with ur usual e/s on the brow bone


----------



## elainevdw (Apr 20, 2006)

*Blue/gray eyes*

Another question! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





What kind of eye makeup would make my eyes stand out the best? My eye color is a bluish color so light it looks gray. (Here's a really weird, really bad photo from when I dyed my hair with henna, but it's the only photo I have on hand that shows my eye color.)

I know curling my eyelashes is supposed to help too. I have yet to have much luck with it, but I'm thinking of trying the trick where you heat the curler up with your blowdrier first, maybe sometime this weekend.


----------



## betty (Apr 20, 2006)

*colour theory...*

Hey, well anything that's the opposite colour of your eyes which is called the "complementary" colour, or anything the same colour but on different tones. So the complementary colour of your blueish-gray eyes would be a browny-orange. But you could also wear blue-violets or blue-greens and those would make your eyes pop as well.

MAC colours for you.....
Amber Lights, Expensive Pink, Steamy, Flashtracks, Texture, Contrast, Shimmermoss, Parfait Amour, Coppering...

Those are my suggestions as a MAC Artist...hope you like them.


----------



## elainevdw (Apr 21, 2006)

Thanks for the explanation! I somehow thought that you weren't supposed to use like colors, but I wasn't sure which other colors would work. I've been itching to use blue-green. Funny, I used some topaz/copper colors yesterday to experiment and they made my eyes look almost green -- pretty cool!

And thanks for the MAC specific rec's -- I'll jot those down and stick 'em in my wallet for spontaneous shopping trips.


----------



## jennystalin (Apr 28, 2006)

*blue eyes*

i hope this hasn't been asked *too* much, but i'm sure it's been asked before.


what are some good MAC e/s for blue eyes.....

i'm thinking in the spectrum of something i can wear to work (i work as a software engineer, so in an office dressed professionally, nothing too bright).


----------



## Shimmer (Apr 28, 2006)

go with the browns, golds, and bronzy pinks


----------



## Jaim (Apr 28, 2006)

I agree with the above. Also orange (or more copper maybe) to make your blue eyes stand out!


----------



## Wattage (Apr 28, 2006)

I find an easy way to pair eye shadow with eye colour is to think about colours that compliment each other in real life situations. Some of my faves for blue eyes are:

- Golds: all shades, ranges, variations. Golds and bronzes really make blue eyes shine.
- Pinks: Again, many shades and textures, though I prefer peachy pinks for blue eyes.
- Neutrals: Off-white, yellow tinted, soft colours look good on blue eyes and are good for office wear.

For your day wear palette, I recommend checking out the follwoing MAC colours:

- Shroom
- Ricepaper
- Goldmine
- Gorgeous Gold
- Grain
- Woodwinked

All of these colours are in the gold/neutral range and would look lovely for your office wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!


----------



## jennystalin (May 1, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *wattage* 
_I find an easy way to pair eye shadow with eye colour is to think about colours that compliment each other in real life situations. Some of my faves for blue eyes are:

- Golds: all shades, ranges, variations. Golds and bronzes really make blue eyes shine.
- Pinks: Again, many shades and textures, though I prefer peachy pinks for blue eyes.
- Neutrals: Off-white, yellow tinted, soft colours look good on blue eyes and are good for office wear.

For your day wear palette, I recommend checking out the follwoing MAC colours:

- Shroom
- Ricepaper
- Goldmine
- Gorgeous Gold
- Grain
- Woodwinked

All of these colours are in the gold/neutral range and would look lovely for your office wear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




HTH!_

 

thanks i have woodwinked and goldmine, i wear them nearly everyday!!!

thanks.


----------



## AudreyNicole (May 1, 2006)

I have blue eyes too, and I love Coppering and Expensive Pink.  I have Love Bud too which I like paired with both Coppering and Expensive Pink.  Another favorite is Retrosteck which is a nice neutral good for lid color and highlight.  Hope that helps!


----------



## jennystalin (May 1, 2006)

thanks!!!


----------



## kirstetten (May 4, 2006)

I've just got Woodwinked, I'm so pleased, it looks awesome with my blue eyes and is very office friendly! I know you asked for eyeshadow recs but Chocolate Brown and Old gold pigments also look fantastic with blue eyes!


----------



## hypergrl273 (May 6, 2006)

I love how blue eyes pop with oranges! maybe something like mythology, mulch and ricepaper


----------



## Charnelle (May 7, 2006)

Woodwinked looks great on every eye color! 
I love it.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I think Amber lights would looks good on Blue eyes too.
Same with Coppering.


----------



## Carlily (May 7, 2006)

I have blue eyes - Woodwinked and Shroom are my most used colours on natural days, usually with Vanilla to highlight, they look amazing!  Oranges look great with blue eyes, but I can't seem to use them becuase my skin is so pale they look scary on it.  Expensive Pink sounds interesting, I think I want it, I'll add it to the ever-growing list of things to get!


----------



## mitsukai (May 7, 2006)

i have bright blue eyes and i agree with alll of these. expensive pink is fab, woodwinked is amaaazing.. coppering is good too. urban decay's half baked and mac antiqued are some other loves as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 check out some of my fotds if you like. some greens look good too!


----------



## firefly (May 10, 2006)

*best green MAC e/s for blue eyes?*

i have blue eyes that turn greenish, & a fair, neutral skintone. i was thinking about humid or greensmoke & i already have sumptuous olive. thanks!


----------



## scentofevil (May 13, 2006)

i think greensmoke is a good option. i have it and i love it.  it's less...intense than humid, which is kinda bright and vivid and scary to me.  

also consider Fiction; it's like greensmoke without all the glitter in it and is a darker color w/a little more grey in it.


----------



## midnightlouise (May 14, 2006)

You might also want to look into Swimming and Golden Olive pigment.  I've seen a few FOTDs from blue-eyed ladies using either of these colors & they looked beautiful!


----------



## pumpkincat210 (May 14, 2006)

definately humid.


----------



## kimmy (May 14, 2006)

humid, definately. blue eyed girls can work wonders for their eye colour with humid!


----------



## Vicky88 (Jul 14, 2006)

*Good colours...*

... for ice blue eyes? REALLLLY light.

My friend has this colour eye and normal colours that suit blue eyes do nothing for her. Any tips to make them stand ou?


----------



## hotti82 (Jul 15, 2006)

what about a more intense blue shadow like freshwater or blues like moon's reflection, tilt or deep truth? they might look cool, or maybe some greens like aquadisiac, shimmermoss, turquatic or steamy? purples look good with blue eyes (beautiful iris, parfait amour, satellite dreams or purple shower) so do silvers like electra or vex. just experiment i guess...


----------



## cno64 (Jul 16, 2006)

If a subtle, low-key look is okay, I'd try "Quarry." It's neutral enough not to compete with the eye's color, but purple enough to complement it.
I'd also try soft taupes, browns, and peachy beiges, too. As another person suggested, just experiment; sometimes that's what it takes.


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 6, 2006)

*Blue eyes here*

I have pinks but for some reason I shy away. I do have MANY browns and neutral colors. 

 I also wear a lot of  "plums, peaches or taupes" mentioned here.  

Haux 
Flirty Number
coco pigment 
Satin Taupe
Blackberry
Maroon pigment
quarry
Folie
shale

PEACH 
Citrus Twist ID
Jest

LOVE Goldmine as mentioned here!

Hope this helps!


----------



## joraye (Aug 6, 2006)

Coppering works great with my blue eyes.

Sushi Flower may be a bit bright, but it works great for me, and can be worn sheerly.

Arena and Goldmine are great for me too.

I also like pairing a blue with them, such as Fountainbleu.


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 7, 2006)

*What about Stencil?*

Do any of your blue eyes use Stencil or peach colors?  How do you use them?  What colors?


----------



## earlyglory (Aug 26, 2006)

*Pigments for blue eyes (NW 20)*

Do you have any "must have" pigment recs for me? 
(nw20, blue eyes, dark brown hair)

Thank you!
Jeannie


----------



## ohhhhhthehorror (Aug 26, 2006)

My roomate has blue eyes and I absoluetly love anything silver on her (as far as eyeshadow is concerned).
Maybe Softwash Grey pigment if you can still find it.
Or any other silver pigment.


----------



## Glitziegal (Aug 26, 2006)

I love to see chocolate browns on blue eyes.
Maybe try and find some coco beach. 
Tan, and Melon are stunning with blue eyes as well. But hey with how cheap pigment samples are...and given the fact that it would take forever to get through a whole pot...go to town and try lots.


----------



## liquidsirenhoney (Aug 27, 2006)

i think vanilla or  pink opal ar a must hve they are just so verastile. sunnydaze if you can still find it and blue brown might also look nice.


----------



## natalie75 (Aug 27, 2006)

I am NW 20 and blue eyes, blonde hair.  I adore Coco!  I paid out the -------- for it, but it was worth it!  I also love Teal pigment.


----------



## Tonitra (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm also blue-eyed NW15/20, but with blonde hair. I think any pigment can work, but my favourites are Melon, Teal, Copper Sparkle, Pink Opal and Gold Dusk (this one is LE, so I'm not sure if it's still around).

Edit: I almost forgot-Sunpepper! I think this pigment looks amazing on blue eyes-it's very reddish-brown which makes for awesome contrast.


----------



## lolachick (Sep 6, 2006)

*Eye shadow recs for a blonde with blue eyes?*

I'm fairly new to MAC e/s (not to piggies, though) and am trying to build a solid collection.  What are your recommendations for a fairskinned blonde with blue eyes?  I usually stay away from really outrageous colors, unless I line with them.  I already have:  

Tempting
Lavender Sky 
Moth Brown 
D'Bohemia 
Gleam 
Creme de Violet 
B-Rich 
Chroma Sinful Serpent 
Meadowland
Night Owl 
Wishful
Lustreleaf 
Motif 
Lightshade 
Love Bud 
Jasmine 
Sea Myth 
Mancatcher 

I also have these palettes/quads: Patternmaker warm and cool, Delights Trend and Warm, Take Wing quad, and Tease Me quad (tease me is supposed to be coming in swap soon)


----------



## lolachick (Sep 6, 2006)

P.S.  I forgot to say that it doesn't matter if they're LE/DC or permanent.  I can *try* to swap for any LE ones.  Try being the operative word, lol.


----------



## tracie (Sep 6, 2006)

I have somewhat blonde hair (dark underneath) and blue eyes, and I think my two favorite shadows are woodwinked and mulch.  Mulch goes with so much, and woodwinked is just gorgeous..but might be really close to tempting.

Also, if you can get ahold of it, I absolutely love lucky green.


----------



## ..kels* (Sep 8, 2006)

i'd have to agree.. you should definitely get woodwinked!! it looks amazing with blue eyes & it's so easy to apply/blend. try pairing it with amber lights & coppering to really make your blue eyes pop.


----------



## user79 (Sep 8, 2006)

Third on Woodwinked, a great staple to have, it's a warm rusty gold colour that goes with just about everything, and since you like neutrals I think you'd like this one. It's also a veluxe pearl so the consistency is great!

Since you have blue eyes, orange shades would look GREAT on you, so I would also suggest Expensive Pink. It's a warm peachy golden orange shade that is subtle with just enough colour.

Mulch, as already stated, is also nice, it's a warm brown tone with gold shimmer in it, but it's also pretty close to Tempting so I'm not sure if it's absolutely necessary.

Coppering is also gorgeous, a very vibrant coppery red shade, and it's also a VP so great pigmentation and easy to blend. Can also be applied lightly and it looks amazing with Melon pigment or with Woodwinked.


----------



## Sanne (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm blonde, and I wear everything 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I love d'bohemia a lot, I think you'll get a beautiful combi when you use it on your lid and up to your crease, and lightly blend some copper in the crease (I didn't see one above, but I mean a color like coppering) OR you can use a bright pink in the crease. 

and even on it's own it's beautiful


----------



## lolachick (Sep 9, 2006)

Thanks, everyone.  Now to see if I can swap for Coppering, Expensive Pink, Mulch, Woodwinked, Amber Lights, and *Lucky Green*.  I've been trying to get ahold of Lucky Green for ages, actually.  Lol.  It's so elusive!  I do like Orange/Peach colors alot--I adore Melon pigment.  I have a hard time using blues/greens even though I love the way they look in the pot/jar/pan, so any recs on how to make that work would be much appreciated.


----------



## jencurl (Oct 18, 2006)

*MAC Cool Holiday palette-Ok for blue eyes?r/o*

Would this palettel look good on someone cool toned, pale, and with blue eyes or would I need more contrasting colors?TIA!


----------



## xbrookecorex (Oct 18, 2006)

You just described my coloring, and Im getting it! I never understood the whole "you have blue eyes, you should wear earthy tones". Earthy tones me me look sickly!
I look the best in pastel purples and and silvers, its definately true. 
Go for it!

(And in case you're looking at my userpic and going HUH, that was after 2 months of massive massive tanning for an occassion. I seriously am super pale)


----------



## jencurl (Oct 18, 2006)

Thank you so much! I'm definitely considering it and also wondering about the Smoked one. You are very pretty by the way!(that pic is definitely way darker than me!)


----------



## SagMaria (Nov 25, 2006)

*MAC Shadows to make blue eyes stand out and first post, yay!*

Hi all!

New to this forum and this is my first post!  My most favorite feature on my face are my eyes so I love to make them REALLY stand out.  I would like some suggestions on MAC shadows, pigments, paints, liners that would make my blue eyes look BLUE BLUE.  I don't really like pinks that much although some people seem to think they make blue eyes pop, I just don't like them.  And I HATE blue eyeshadow!!  I am also fair.  Looks for day and evening would be awesome, both dramatic and natural.


----------



## SagMaria (Nov 25, 2006)

*Can someone show me some eye looks to make blue eyes REALLY stand out?*

I'm kind of helpless when it comes to proper eye makeup application.  I have blue eyes and I want to totally make them stand out and to use colours that make them look bluer.  Can someone show me some eye looks for blue eyes, both daytime and nightime looks are welcome.  MAC shadow, liner, paint suggestions welcome.  Oh and I don't like blue or pink on my eyes, yech.


----------



## sexynatty420 (Nov 25, 2006)

violets,deep blues,browns,greys


----------



## SagMaria (Nov 25, 2006)

I'm actually looking for specific shades, not just colour groups...Shroom, etc. and so on.  Shadesticks, powder, liner shade suggestions.  Thanks!

Oh and I am not a fan of violet at all either.  Thought I should add that.


----------



## SagMaria (Nov 25, 2006)

Oh and pref MAC suggestions, I am a MAC nut!!


----------



## exgirlfriend (Nov 25, 2006)

I dont have any pictures or stuff...

But use shroom on browbone, any metallic taupe-y color on lid and up...then a dark chocolate in crease. Line with chocolate brown and smudge.


I know it's a generic response, but I have blue eyes too, and brown is so gorgeous on blue eyes, especially if you have some green/yellow flecks!

Hope you get some better responses!

-Piper


----------



## mac-maniac1977 (Nov 25, 2006)

Hi!Have u ever tried Old Gold Piggie?It's a green shimmering gold,a duochrome color. 'It makes blue eyes bluer and really bright as I found out.U can use it as a liner for daytime....
And as a Nighttime Makeup u should try :Old Gold on the hole Lid till the crease,fine line at the lashes and the lower eye in black(for example Black Tied Eyeshadow) 
This one of the colors I get most compliments for
Hope this helps....


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 25, 2006)

orange is opposite blue on a colour wheel so you want orange, rust and peach shades - Honesty, Honey Lust, Naked Lunch, Amber Lights, Woodwinked, Coppering are some of the best.

Shimmersand shadestick is a good choice.  and i recommend Teddy liner to just about everyone.


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Nov 25, 2006)

orange and black make my blue eyes look bluer. 
black:






orange-ish (i don't think i'd wear orange alone...):


----------



## sexynatty420 (Nov 25, 2006)

oo in that case

purples:violet pigment,entremauve pigment,hepcat,nocturnelle,stars n rockets,sattellite dreams,beauty marked

oranges:rule,orange

browns:tempting,mulch,woodwinked,blue brown pigment,chocolate brown pigment,rose pigment

pinks
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




assionate,pink venus,sushi flower,swish,fuschia pigment,


----------



## sexynatty420 (Nov 25, 2006)

o i didn't mean to put that smily lol


----------



## MaryJane (Nov 25, 2006)

I have blue/gray eyes and no matter what I pair it with, Moth Brown, always makes my eye pop. I would also recommend colors like Woodwinked, Satin Taupe, Say Yeah....


----------



## SagMaria (Nov 25, 2006)

Ooooo so many good suggestions...combo color suggestions would be AWESOME too


----------



## Caderas (Nov 26, 2006)

congrats on the first post 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




my suggestion is definetly including oranges and browns.  pinks and reds look great too!  the right shades of purple and green will do too.  most blues will look bad unless your shade is an icy blue.  hope i helped!

MAC I suggest;;

definetly take a look at the Warm Pigment Set
and also the Well-Plumed Quad
Amber Lights
Love-Bud
Paradisco
Coppering
Brown Down
Mulch
Velvet Moss
Plumage  {only blue!}


----------



## lvgz (Nov 26, 2006)

ive always found that golds and bronzes make blue eyes POP!
try woodwinked, goldmine, gorgeous gold, tempting, etc. anything in that color family would look great


----------



## SagMaria (Nov 27, 2006)

Purples make blue eyes pop too right?  Whwt about purples?

And also how about some comboc, for day and evening?


----------



## Glitziegal (Nov 27, 2006)

Can I suggest you look up some of cuddleyblossoms FOTD's she always uses colours that make her blue eyes sparkle.

I would suggest must haves of

Coppering
Bronze
Goldmine
Black Tied
Parfait Amour
Goldenaire Pigment


so there jade powerpoint


----------



## natalie75 (Nov 27, 2006)

*Blue eyes*

I have blue eyes and lots of taupes!

Also recommend;

All That Glitters
Coco pigment
Soft Brown
Moth Brown
Flirty Number
Shale
Beauty Marked
Peaches UD Citrus Twist
Teddy eye kohl
Rich Brown Fluidline

HTH!!  WELCOME!!!


----------



## rouquinne (Nov 28, 2006)

actually, purple is best with green eyes.  but i'd try something like Shale paired with Naked Lunch and Amber Lights and a violet liner if you're looking for purple to go with blue eyes.


----------



## Damfino (Dec 2, 2006)

Blue will usually "drown them out" as you said, though I have found using a dark navy shade as liner (like Contrast) actually helps the blue in the eyes 'reflect' and it brings them out.

I've found that the colors that bring out my eyes the most are champagne/gold/copper shades, purple/violet, and pinks. I also love greens, I don't know if they exactly make my eye color POP but I think they do look nice together. Some that I get the most compliments on with my eyes are Swish, Jest, Naked Lunch, Banshee, Arena, Retrospeck and paints in Canton Candy and Mauvism. Good luck & have fun looking!


----------



## MarniMac (Dec 2, 2006)

I think amber lights looks really pretty on blue eyes...


----------



## Ambi (Dec 2, 2006)

I love Twinks, Sketch, Amber Lights, they make my eyes pop like crazy :]


----------



## Bre (Dec 4, 2006)

Woodwinked


----------



## Hawkeye (Dec 4, 2006)

you are going to think i'm nuts but Orange. I kid you not-orange works really well and so does BLACK


----------



## flowerhead (Dec 5, 2006)

Definately warmer tones for blue eyes...my sister has bright blue eyes and when I use Copper sparkle pigment, Goldmine, Bronze, Mulch, Cranberry, Sumptuous olive, Orange & Amber lights eyeshadow on her, it really brings out her eye colour. Also a strong black liner makes blue eyes pop.


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jan 1, 2007)

*Blue/Green/Gray Eyes, NW20-25 skintone*

Hey all my MAC ladies and gentlemen, would you mind suggesting eye and cheek recs? Heck, suggest anything, whether it be eye, cheek, lip, whatever! I can use the help! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Please and thank you! This would help me out a lot.

xox


----------



## Femme (Jan 1, 2007)

Haha I have bleu/green/gray eyes too and a nw 20-25 skintone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Okay for Liploss for me, I always use Oyster girl.  Most of the time i put some coverup on the lips(the mac stick ones) then put oystergirl on top of it.

For cheeks, everyone has dollymix so i guess i'd suggest that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 or the new glossade msf

and for eyes, everbody says that brown looks great with blue!.. my favorite color is subtle for the blue eyes.  Woodwinked is also very nice.  And a great pinkish color is pink freeze


----------



## bAbY_cHiCkEn01 (Jan 1, 2007)

I have Blue/ Green eyes and am NW20. I find that purples, blues, greens and teals rawk for me so these may be of help...
These are some of my faves!

Cheeks: Cute blush, Sweet William Blush

Lips: Sweetie, Odyssey

Eyes: 
Pigments: Violet, Azreal Blue, Fairylite, Blue Steel, Goldenaire, Deckchair, Kelly Green, Chartreuse, and Melon.
Eyeshadows: Shimmermoss, Freshwater, Tilt, All Thats Glitters, Dazzlelight, Moons Reflection, Zonk Bleu!, Sprout
but Unfortunately, a lot of DC colors really rawk too, so if you can get your hands on these it'll be well worth it! 
Belle Azure ,Lesiuretime, Earthly Delight, Chill Blue, Lustreleaf, Li'lily, Mancatcher, Aquavert, Waternymph, Lovebud, Pompous Blue, Sea Myth
Paints: Mauvism (if you can still get it)
Liners: Macroviolet f/l, Iris Eyes f/l, Brassy f/l looks awesome with purple, Prunella e/k, Blooz e/k, Hyacinth e/k, Peacocky glitter l., Peacocked softspakle

I hope that helps a little!


----------



## AudreyNicole (Jan 1, 2007)

I am NW15-NW20, and I wear mostly blues/greens/teals also.  Some of my favorite shadows are:

Steamy
Brill (d/c)
Pompous Blue (LE)
Blue Edge (LE)
Plumage
Velvet Moss
Humid
Aquavert (LE)
Tilt
I just got Deep Truth and Surreal e/s today but haven't tried them yet! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I wear Oranges too, because it makes my eyes look REALLY blue and I like:

Expensive Pink
Coppering

And for highlighting etc, I like:

Vanilla Pigment
Nylon
Ploof!
Lightscapade MSF

Favorite Liners are: Graphic Brown f/l and Lithograph f/l

As far as lip stuff goes, my favorites are:

Babied Lacquer
Pas-de-deux l/g (LE)
Bountiful p/g
Gel l/s
Pink Cabana l/s (LE)
Fresh Buzz l/s (LE)
Hue l/s
Charm Factor l/s (LE)
Embraceable l/s (LE)
High Tea l/s 
Blonde on Blonde l/s (LE)


----------



## SoHeartc0rex3 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks guys! Any more? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Also, what is a good matte blush? Is it alright to wear a matte one a lot, to school? (I'm in high schoo l still, freshie! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) Do I just apply it on the apples? and what is the best brush to apply my Studio fix powder with, because I'm not extremely keen on sponges.. and one more question, I found that I apply eyeshadow in a really boring way, and I wondered how you all put colors together.. could someone tell me colors that work well together, and my skintone? One more question, I promise haha 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What are the best MAC brushes to start out with? I'm looking for about 8-10 very useful ones.


----------



## Femme (Jan 3, 2007)

I find that a SUBTLE, and TEAL combo works well with my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and also a nice purple smoky eye.

If you want 8-10 brushes, I'd suggest getting the brush pack which is 200 dollars and contains 8 useful brushes. then 2 more brushes that i'd get are the 239 and 217.  239 is for applying pigments and 217 is for blending them.  I absolutely love them!.

I can't help you with the foundation question, because i dont wear any.. sorry.

You should buy shadesticks to make the eyeshadow unboring 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  The best ones are beige-ing, and shimmersand in my opinion. They give a glitter and a glow to the eyeshadows

HTH


----------



## coco chanel (Mar 18, 2007)

*blue eyes*

Hi, I have brown hair and grey-blue eyes and would love them to stand out and look more 'blue'. Which mac e/s would work the best? Thanx so much!


----------



## Ambi (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: blue eyes*

My favourite "blue eye poppers" are Twinks, Sketch, Amber Lights, Woodwinked, [basically most browns/bronze look great on blue eyed people]


----------



## magi (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: blue eyes*

Have to admit :-D And also dark greys with smokey eyes are very nice. I prefer nice dark looks. Looks the best :-D


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 18, 2007)

*Re: blue eyes*






with ambi


----------



## ~Coco~ (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: blue eyes*

I have been finding that Moth Brown really makes my smokey blue eyes POP!  I apply it to the lower lashes then line the water line with a black liner, it's simply amazing how they stand out!  Give it ago, Moth Brown is now a staple for me.


----------



## ..kels* (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: blue eyes*

amberlights
bronze
woodwinked
moth brown
knight divine

anything brown or grey usually makes my blue eyes pop.


----------



## missy29 (Apr 12, 2007)

*Eyeshadow Help for Blue Eyes!*

HELP!!! I have am a NW20, with blue eyes, and medium brown hair. I love wearing colours like red/coppers, and pink colours (dark or light), but I keep getting told that they make my eyes look smaller. 

What can I use to make my eyes POP?? I have tried wearing lighter colours, and blues etc, but they just dont look right on me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Any advice would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## frankie! (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow Help for Blue Eyes!*

Bronzes make my blue eyes totally pop.. Heres some of my favorites:

MAC bronze, mulch, coco beach
UD roach


----------



## Ambi (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow Help for Blue Eyes!*

Sketch is my number 1 "blue eye popper", [Twinks, Amber Lights and All that glitters are my other favourites for making my eyes pop].


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow Help for Blue Eyes!*

taupe, gray, violet, purple, deep blue, silver, turquoise, and fuschia all make BLUE EYES POP!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kiwi Girlie (Apr 14, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow Help for Blue Eyes!*

Grey, Bronzey, brown and golden and coppery colours are the ones that definately make my eyes POP!


----------



## LindseySullivan (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow Help for Blue Eyes!*

mythology with sable in the crease and teddy liner looks awesome with blue eyes!


----------



## JillBug (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow Help for Blue Eyes!*

i am an nw20 with blue eyes as well, but i have red hair. anyway, i tried this yesterday and my eyes have never looked bluer!

expensive pink: lid
texture: crease
cranberry: crease
vanilla pigment: brow bone and inner v
teddy eye kohl
and TONS of black mascara!

defiitely give this look a try....im pretty sure you will like it!


----------



## JillBug (Apr 24, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow Help for Blue Eyes!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LindseySullivan* 

 
_mythology with sable in the crease and teddy liner looks awesome with blue eyes!_

 

sounds pretty! cant wait to try it out.


----------



## eowyn797 (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow Help for Blue Eyes!*

hmm, if your eyes look small, you can always try tightlining with a white/cream shade like Frostlite f/l or Gilded White pp.

i have almost the same coloring, but i'm NW15 and i wear those colors all the time - no small eyes issues 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Trax and other warm purples really make the blue in my eyes stand out, as do any reddish brown colors.


----------



## courters (Apr 30, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow Help for Blue Eyes!*

I have the same coloring, but with blonde hair.  I've found that Sable really makes my eyes pop.  If you want to stay away from pinks/reds, you could try going with grays/purples/browns.  That's usually what I stick too - I really like Shale.  

I also like Paradisco with blue eyes a lot, but it is coral, so you should try it out first, in case that works the same as the pinks/reds on you.


----------



## M*A*C*LOVER (Apr 30, 2007)

*Eye shadow for nw20,blue eyes,blonde hair,ideas??*

Hi 

Im looking for eyeshadows that will suit my colouring im a nw20 blonde hair & blue eyes,any ideas?im going to buy a good few.

Thanks

xxx


----------



## saniyairshad (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Eye shadow for nw20,blue eyes,blonde hair,ideas??*

taupe, gray, violet, purple, deep blue (a darker  shade than your eye color makes your eyes really blue), black (mix it  with bright blue for  a smokey effect) 
silver, turquoise, fuschia


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

I have blue eyes and coppers and bronzes tend to make them pop.  Any recs?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Coppering.

It makes blue eyes go WHEEEEEE!!!


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Ditto Coppering for best copper.  Paired with Mythology it is really pretty.  Best bronze would probably be Bronze.  I also really like Romp which is a brown/bronze.


----------



## KTB (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

I'll have to watch this thread since I too have blue eyes and am lookin gfor suggestions ;D


----------



## AllThatGlitters (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

I love Amberlights!


----------



## rouquinne (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Mulch - it's a lovely golden brown that looks great with blue eyes!


----------



## VioletB (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Chocolate brown pigment is gorgeous.. Makes my pretty blues stand out.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I also just got rushmetal pigment.. So pretty.   Try these!!


----------



## natalie75 (Jul 22, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Love love love Cosmic with my blue eyes


----------



## iluvmac (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

I suggest Richground fluidline used as an eyeshadow: gorgeous!!


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Third rec for Coppering.


----------



## Indian Barbie (Jul 23, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

4th rec for Coppering lol


----------



## darkbeauty27 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Wow guys, just tried the Copper pigment.  It is gorgeous!!!  It is so unique.  Also makes my eyes stand out so much!


----------



## KTB (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

I finally got my Bronze and LOVE it as a liner. Coppering is on my To Get list and I'm waiting for Chocolate Brown and Rushmetal pigments.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Another for Coppering!!!  I have blue eyes and I get a ton of compliments with Coppering.  I also love mulch and bronze e/s.


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iluvmac* 

 
_I suggest Richground fluidline used as an eyeshadow: gorgeous!!_

 
I have to agree I love rich ground too!!!!


----------



## j_absinthe (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Amber Lights is a must in my opinion for blue eyes. 

Coppering is good for more olive skintones IMO, if you have fairer skin, Antiqued might work. 

I like Mythology and Honesty together too.


----------



## tsukiyomi (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

I have really fair skin and Coppering looks great on me.


----------



## stefania905 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

i like amber lights & bronze on my best friend who has reddish blond hair & blue eyes


----------



## JGmac (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

I think coppering is usually a bit much for me, but I absolutely ADORE using it in the crease.

I also recommend Bronze and Rushmetal pigment.  Both work very well for me (pale blue eyes with a hint of green)


----------



## juicyaddict (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: Best MAC Copper or Bronze shade for blue eyes?*

Amberlights or Falling Star or Coppering (more intense)


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 11, 2007)

*E/S recommendations for Brown Hair & Blue Eyes?*

Thanks to all of your fotds and tutorials I've started to experiment a bit more 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

I'm not doing so well with the eyes though!! My eyes are quite small and close set and anything too dark just looks like I've been in a fight 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

So, I wondered if anyone could make any suggestions as to what colours might suit? I'd like to try both a neutral look and something a bit more adventurous. I've included some pictures so you can get an idea of my colouring and eye shape 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## xiahe (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: E/S recommendations for Brown Hair & Blue Eyes?*

my friend has similar coloring to yours (her hair is a little lighter but she also has blue eyes) and she wears a lot of brownish/neutral shades and peachy shades....she also bought this eyeshadow from Sephora - it's Sephora-brand and it's called the colorful mono pearl eyeshadow.  she bought it in pearl no. 2 which is called the bronze pearl but it looks almost like a plummy bronze:

http://www.sephora.com/browse/produc...eg  oryId=3902

the swatch on that website is pretty accurate to the color.  anyway she wore it the next day with some black e/l and it made her blue eyes POP!  i highly suggest trying it


----------



## frocher (Aug 11, 2007)

*Re: E/S recommendations for Brown Hair & Blue Eyes?*

,,,,


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: E/S recommendations for Brown Hair & Blue Eyes?*

Thanks xiahe and frocher, I'll investigate those colours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I like the sound of trying eyeliner for a different look. I'm always nervous with it as I worry it'll make my eyes look smaller, I suppose it depends on the colour though doesn't it?


----------



## Sinford (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: E/S recommendations for Brown Hair & Blue Eyes?*

Anything orange, it might seem a bit too adventurous but I swear nothing will make your blue eyes pop quite like it, try paridisco for a subtle shade or else coppering or firespot if it's still available


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: E/S recommendations for Brown Hair & Blue Eyes?*

Thanks Sinford. I'm trying to compile a list of mac e/s to get that are similar to the shades recommended. I'll add those to my list. I think I might have to buy a pallette to but them all in!


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: E/S recommendations for Brown Hair & Blue Eyes?*

Sinford is right. Orange.

All suggestions to follow are MAC.

For a more subtle look, try Jest if you have cool undertones, Gleam if you have warm undertones. Or or the new Paint Pot: Rubenesque.

To amp it up a touch, use Paradisco. And go to maccosmetics.com and order Firespot. Use these with bronzes or golds or other neutrals. Add Teddy liner or another rich bronze-y color, or use a black liner. 

Your blue eyes have never looked so blue!


----------



## Dizzyray822 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: E/S recommendations for Brown Hair & Blue Eyes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sinford* 

 
_Anything orange, it might seem a bit too adventurous but I swear nothing will make your blue eyes pop quite like it, try paridisco for a subtle shade or else coppering or firespot if it's still available_

 

I must agree....when i first got into MAC the MA recommended Paradisco e/s for my blue eyes and at first I thought.....no....but then he put it on and i fell in love with how it made my eyes look. Coppering is amazing with blue eyes as well.  I also find that browns such as Mulch e/s looks really good with blue eyes.  
I love MAC peachykeen and springsheen blushes and I have similar coloring to you as well.  
Also!!!....check out MAC Rich Ground fluid line....I love love love it...with my blue eyes. 
Good luck experimenting and have fun with it!


----------



## Wannabe Junkie (Aug 13, 2007)

*Re: E/S recommendations for Brown Hair & Blue Eyes?*

Thanks carlyann, claresauntie and Dizzyray. I'm making a note of everything and having looked at the colours and liners you have suggested there's plenty of things to try as well as the neutrals .


----------



## KTB (Aug 25, 2007)

*Grey shadow on blue eyes?*

I have blue eyes (obviously lol) and it's been suggested to me to try grey shadow.  Since I'm a teacher and tend to do neutrals during the week this could work well for me if they look right and it would be different from my browns.

I'm trying to stay away from frost ahadows which makes me sad since I like the look of Cumulus 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Do you have any suggestions for greys as well as what you might pair them with.  Thanks - while I love makeup I'm still figuring out colour combinations and such.


----------



## Ethel (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Grey shadow on blue eyes?*

How about the new matte grey by urban decay?


----------



## KTB (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Grey shadow on blue eyes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ethel* 

 
_How about the new matte grey by urban decay?_

 
I've never used UD shadows since there isn't anywhere here near me that I can buy them.  I can't get MAC either for that matter but buy it online 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Thanks though.

While I say I'm trying to stay away from Frosts I'm not against them completely by any means. I'm just getting older so am trying to "mature"


----------



## Dizzy (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Grey shadow on blue eyes?*

You can order Urban decay online- they've even got a 30% off deal going on right now (the code is in the Bargain Hunters part of the forum), but I second the UD matte gray- it's seriously stunning.  

If not, have you tried the gray from the Nars pacifica duo?   That's another gorgeous gray on blue eyes especially.


----------



## KTB (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Grey shadow on blue eyes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_You can order Urban decay online- they've even got a 30% off deal going on right now (the code is in the Bargain Hunters part of the forum), but I second the UD matte gray- it's seriously stunning. 

If not, have you tried the gray from the Nars pacifica duo? That's another gorgeous gray on blue eyes especially._

 
Ooh thanks I'll go check that out.  Never tried NARS either for the same reason as UD. Belleville's pretty small - I happened into MAC through friend while we were in another city


----------



## KTB (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Grey shadow on blue eyes?*

Gah - no shipping to Canada for UD but there is a Sephora a couple of hours from me


----------



## macslut (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Grey shadow on blue eyes?*

I would go for a matte grey and navy blue look.  I have blue eyes and I tend to use those on my eyes alot.  Black mascara is also a must with this look.


----------



## KTB (Aug 25, 2007)

*Re: Grey shadow on blue eyes?*

macslut (I feel awful typing that lol) how do you do your grey and navy look? It sounds lovely but I'm trying to picture it. What colours do you use?


----------



## MAC-a-Licious (Sep 8, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow for blue eyes?*

I have blue eyes. I like using Delft (paint pot) as a base and topping it with Ether, then using Plumage to define the V and part of the crease. I use a little Haux right above the crease and Vapour as the highlight. I get a lot of compliments.


----------



## Karen_B (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow for blue eyes?*

I have blue eyes too and apart from browns and pinks, I find that purples actually make my eyes pop. Pink Freeze or Milani Taffy on the lid with Parfait Amour in the crease, and a black liner really makes the blue in my eyes come out. 

But you can wear blue if you want as well. A light baby blue with a dark navy in the crease, for example. I tried Moon's Reflection on the lid, Blue Storm in the crease and then Deep Truth to darken my outer v and it rocked. I find I can wear blues better if I line my eyes with a true black, like Blacktrack fluidline. 
Moss Scape paint pot looks awesome with Deep Truth over it, too.


----------



## j_absinthe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow for blue eyes?*

Amber Lights is my HG for all blue eyes, or if you're looking to go inexpensive, Milani's Desert Storm. Love that ish!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow for blue eyes?*

i have blue/grey eyes too and every colour ive used has suited me.. i do beleive every colour suits everyone you just have to work with it properly


----------



## Dizzy (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow for blue eyes?*

As long as you're not a blue eyed redhead, you should be able to work with most colors with blue eyes.  However, if you're red (or even a very reddish toned brunette) colors like purple will make you look like you've lost a bar fight.  I found that one out the hard way.  

Just something to consider.


----------



## queenforaday (Sep 11, 2007)

*Blue Storm-Blue-Green Eyes?*

Hi,
I have blue greenish eyes and i´m interested in buying some of the Blue Storm eyeshadows. Can anybody rec some tipps? Thanks.


----------



## eowyn797 (Sep 13, 2007)

*Re: Blue Storm-Blue-Green Eyes?*

maybe Cumulus & Thunder? Stormwatch was so terrible, it's not worth it...and i didn't like the texture of Cloudburst (the black?) either.


----------



## kblakes (Sep 16, 2007)

*Re: Blue Storm-Blue-Green Eyes?*

I agree with Cumulus and Thunder.  They look really good with my blue/green/grey eyes


----------



## blindpassion (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow for blue eyes?*

e/s: Woodwinked, swish, pink freeze, electra


----------



## faifai (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow for blue eyes?*

Rich browns, golds, bronzes and champagne colors.

If you have access to NYX, I'd say get NYX Ultra Pearl Mania in Walnut Pearl and Oro Pearl.


----------



## KTB (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow for blue eyes?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dizzy* 

 
_As long as you're not a blue eyed redhead, you should be able to work with most colors with blue eyes. However, if you're red (or even a very reddish toned brunette) colors like purple will make you look like you've lost a bar fight. I found that one out the hard way. 

Just something to consider. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 

So funny that I was just coming in here to post pretty much this exact same thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I have blue eyes and red hair and I cannot wear purple at all except Sketch as a liner but I don't consider that purple.

Anyway, I wear blue a lot especially as a liner (Flashtrack or Deep Truth) since I find that black on me is too harsh.  I'm quite liking silvery grey on me at the moment (Silver Ring and Electra) and I love greens!!!! I use Swimming, Golder's Green p/g, Golden Olive p/g, Emerald p/g, Humid, Wondergrass and Sumptuous Olive all the time and get lots of compliments.  Copper is a really good colour too. I'll uses Naked Lunch, All That Glitters, Mulch and Shroom and then line with Copper and the blue really stands out.


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 20, 2007)

*Re: Eyeshadow for blue eyes?*

I've been told that browns and oranges really bring out blue eyes.


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: Green shadows on blue eyes?*

green e/s looks gr8 on blue eyes! i own springtime skipper and wondergrass and both look great! IMHO it brings out the blue more


----------



## AKsnoangel (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Green shadows on blue eyes?*

As a lot of the other posters have mentioned, I get tons of compliments when I wear green shadows.  Some of my faves include Sprout, Juxt, Humid, and I love love love Sumptuous Olive!  Go for it, man!


----------



## KTB (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: Green shadows on blue eyes?*

I love green on my blue eyes!!!!  I use all shade including Wondergrass, Swimming, Humid, Sprout, Golders Green, Golden Olive, Emerald and Forest Greens.

I get so many compliments when I wear greens. I've given up listening to the "rules" and wear what I like.


----------



## KTB (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Green shadows on blue eyes?*

Just to add to this that I decided based on this thread to wear greens today.  I'm wearing Wondergrass, Sprout, Humid, and Emerald p/g as a liner.  I got to work at 8am and by the time school started at 8:45 I'd had 4 different people (including men) comment on how bright my eyes were today.  Since then I've had a few students (girls only) comment on my eyes.

Green on Blue is a definite go!!!


----------



## Loula1 (Dec 28, 2007)

*Recommendations for redhead with blue eyes please! Clueless with colours!!*

I would really love some help with a few ideas for some different complete makeup looks for daytime and evening (i.e. co-ordinating blush/eye colour/lip colour. I have a nightmare as I never know which colours to buy.

I have dark auburn/red hair (I have posted a pic) and NW20 skin with dark blue eyes.

People on makeup counters are always trying to put products on me that make my skin look orange which I HATE 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In clothing terms I think I suit white rather than beige shades (which wash me out). I look good in blue and fresh colours rather than muted ones.

I am particularly looking for a really nice blush colour. I saw a lovely one on the redhead woman in 'How to Lose a Guy in ten days'. It looked like a browny/red burnt colour.

The only blush I really suit is Benefit 'Benetint'.

Can anyone help?? Thanks x


----------



## Shimmer (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Recommendations for redhead with blue eyes please! Clueless with colours!!*

um, the fastest thing I can recommend is that you search the FOTD forum for any of my FOTDs*, as I'm redheaded and blue eyed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Then you can just see what you like and try those colors/combinations. 

As for blush, I prefer Ablaze or Nars Orgasm.

hth. 

*God that sounds egotistical.


----------



## lilMAClady (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Recommendations for redhead with blue eyes please! Clueless with colours!!*

I would try blues purples and greens for the eyes. For a rich colored blush, try Laid Back blushcreme by MAC. It's a chocolate berry color. I would also try rich golden colors on the eyes as well. That's all that comes to mind, but I would go to sites like bobbibrown.com and maccosmetics.com and do a live chat and tell them you dilema and they will put as many looks together for you as you would like! Hope this helps and good luck!


----------



## frocher (Dec 28, 2007)

*Re: Recommendations for redhead with blue eyes please! Clueless with colours!!*

......


----------



## KTB (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Recommendations for redhead with blue eyes please! Clueless with colours!!*

I love Bronze shadow as a liner, I wear tons of greens too (Swimming, Humid, Sprout, Wondergrass ...)

I also wear greys, and lots of browns too. Okay so I'm no help whatsoever other than to say try them all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The blush I wear is Springsheen but I'm a lighter redhead then you are.


----------



## Hilly (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Recommendations for redhead with blue eyes please! Clueless with colours!!*

I was going to suggest looking at Shimmer's fotds!!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Recommendations for redhead with blue eyes please! Clueless with colours!!*

You'd look fantastic in greens and bronzes/coppers.  But really, check out Shimmer's FOTDs - she does great stuff!


----------



## Briar (Dec 29, 2007)

*Re: Recommendations for redhead with blue eyes please! Clueless with colours!!*

I agree, Shimmer's looks are fantastic! I'm also a red-head with blue eyes but I have a yellowish, rather than pinkish tone to my skin so I don't know if what I wear will work for you but you could check out my FOTDs too (though they are in no way as good as Shimmer).  I like to play around with color so you might see a color combo you like.


----------



## Paramnesia (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Green shadows on blue eyes?*

I'm pale with blue eyes and I love juxt, swimming and humid.


----------



## xbrookecorex (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Green shadows on blue eyes?*

I love green on my blue eyes! (although I rarely have the guts to wear green eyeshadow, just cause I hate standing out at college, but thats a whole other story...) Humid looks good on me, and then the time I got the most compliments about my eyes 'popping' I was just wearing Milani 'Garen Mist' all over my lid... I've been told it's comprable to Mac Lucky Green or possibly Juxt.


----------



## Honey B. Fly (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Green shadows on blue eyes?*

*i LOVE light minty greens on blue eyes*


----------



## liv (Jan 24, 2008)

*Re: Green shadows on blue eyes?*

It's not MAC, but I *love* Stila Jade e/s, it's gorgeous!


----------



## lms6241 (Mar 30, 2008)

*Eyeshadow recs for blue eyes, blonde hair?*

I have fair skin with cool undertones and I'm thinking I would be NW20.  What would be some good neutrals and shadows to make my eyes pop.


----------



## Growing Wings (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recs for blue eyes, blonde hair?*

I was recommended Woodwinked and All That Glitters to make my blue eyes pop.  I'd also try Amber Lights and Coppering.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recs for blue eyes, blonde hair?*

Try Satin Taupe. And maybe you can still get Neutral Pink from the N Collection.


----------



## KTB (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recs for blue eyes, blonde hair?*

Amber lights is awesome for making my blue eyes pop. I wear it with Tempting and Retrospeck and I always get compliment son how blue my eyes are.

I also find certain shades of green make my eyes blue, but perhaps I'm just imagining things because green's my favourite colour and I'll wear it anyway


----------



## revinn (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: Eyeshadow recs for blue eyes, blonde hair?*

Amber Lights, Remotely Grey, Satin Taupe, Artifact Paint Pot (makes em pop outta your face!), and Clue.


----------



## vanillaa (Mar 31, 2008)

*e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

Hey everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just wanted to say I'm glad I found Specktra, I loveee this forum! I'm new to MAC though, so I was wondering if y'all could give me advice on some musthave eyeshadows? I already ordered some *authentic* piggie samples in the colors: 
_Teal
Your Ladyship
Golden Olive
Copperized
Vanilla
Chocolate Brown
Gold Mode
Melon
Tan_

Since my skin is very pale, I was wondering which e/s colors would suite me best? I love neutrals, but I also like to use some bolder colors! I have brown hair and blue eyes. I hope y'all can help me out! Included a picture, just to be sure  http://img401.imageshack.us/img401/4071/dsc03664rj3.jpg

xx Natasja

PS. Sorry for my English, I'm from Holland  TIA!


----------



## vanillaa (Mar 31, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

EDIT to ask:

What do you think is the best blush tone to wear when you have fair skin? I personally love coral shades!


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

Im fair skinned and Blue-eyed also! I think corals are nice too. Right now Im using the blush ''hipness'' from the FAFI collection. Its kinda bright, so Im really gentle with it and it looks great! As for e/s, I need some help with that too! I use pinks and purples and browns and neutrals.I haven tried anything else...


----------



## Jello89 (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

I also made myself a list of eyeshadows to check out...Ill probably end up buying a few of those...Sorry If Im not much help haha.
 Amber Lights or gorgeous gold 

  Ricepaper 
  Cranberry
  Deep Truth or Nehru
  Moon’s Reflection
  Blacktied
  Bronze or Woodwinked
  Trax or shadow lady
  [FONT=&quot]Sushi flower[/FONT]


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

Since you have blue eyes, browns would look amazing on you! I would try Woodwinked, Amber Lights, and Espresso.  Wedge is a great blending e/s, and Vanilla is a must have for a highlighter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




As far as blush goes, Nars Orgasm would look great- it is a light peachy coral shade. I know it's widely used, but there's a reason for that


----------



## mreichert (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

Here's my top 10 list of MAC eyeshadows I think everyone should own, regardless of skin/hair/eye color:

-Vanilla
-Black Tied or Carbon
-Wedge (great for blending)
-Parrot
-Nocturnelle
-Goldmine
-Humid
-Amber Lights
-Cranberry
-Satin Taupe


If you have those basic colors, you could create a TON of different looks


----------



## vanillaa (Apr 1, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

Thanks for your help mreichert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had Parrot, it's such a great color, but it's pro or l/e i think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anybody also help me with a browcolor? I love using eyeshadow for that, but I think that espresso is a little to dark.. I don't want it to look very harsh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I know Orgasm, actually I have a great knock-off of it and I totally love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I received my piggie samples today and I'm in luvvv! I got a free sample, Copper sparkle


----------



## vanillaa (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

Anyone else pleeaasseee?


----------



## lms6241 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

I'm picking out my colors too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  So far I have

Sketch 
Handwritten
Expensive Pink
Soba 
Honesty
Shroom
Honey Lust
Nylon

and I want to get
Satin Taupe
Sable


----------



## vanillaa (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

Thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Just have to wait untill I have some money again, lol


----------



## tiramisu (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

as far as your blush shades in coral-y/peachy shades (as it looks like you've got some great suggestions on e/s) I would recommend (I'm fair/blue eyes too):

**Peachykeen
**Sunbasque
**Tenderling (nude-peach shade, but awesome on my skin tone so must have nudey shade!!--I'm an NW20)
**NARS Deep Throat (if like me, Orgasm doesn't show up too well on you, or you'd like a color with more "punch" to it)
**Beauty Powder Sunshine Pearl (Barbie Loves MAC beauty powder) if you can find it!


I have a lot of the e/s colors you've mentioned (and other posters have too) and highly recommend them too! 
HTH!!


----------



## Lucky13mjo (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

I also have brown hair, fair skin and blue eyes.  
These are the e/s I LOVE and wear often:
-Satin taupe
-Club 
-Woodwinked
-Naked Lunch
-Trax

For blush, you should try Pinch 'o peach.  It's very sheer and gives a nice flush for us pale gals.

Hope this helps!  Good luck!


----------



## mreichert (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vanillaa* 

 
_Thanks for your help mreichert! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish I had Parrot, it's such a great color, but it's pro or l/e i think? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Can anybody also help me with a browcolor? I love using eyeshadow for that, but I think that espresso is a little to dark.. I don't want it to look very harsh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh and I know Orgasm, actually I have a great knock-off of it and I totally love it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




BTW, I received my piggie samples today and I'm in luvvv! I got a free sample, Copper sparkle 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Try Cork for your brows- it's a similar shade to espresso but not as dark. I have the same problem


----------



## elegant-one (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: e/s recommendations for fair skin + blue eyes*

For fair skin I highly recommend the new Beauty Powder Blushes - Joyous if you like corals & Heatherette Alpha Girl!

All the above recs are great
Barbie Beauty Burst
Brown Script
smokey grey/blues
Anything with bronze will make your blue eyes pop


----------



## speedygirl247 (Aug 26, 2008)

*Re: MAC Shadows to make blue eyes stand out and first post, yay!*

I have blue eyes,  I am currently doing dazzleray with goldspice metalx.  Lovin it...


----------



## hawaii02 (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC Shadows to make blue eyes stand out and first post, yay!*

My eyes are blue-gray. I like Parfait Amour with Evening Aura or Rule. Another combo used is Swimming and Coppering (as a liner).


----------



## coconut (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC Shadows to make blue eyes stand out and first post, yay!*

I find greys are really good. They don't make eyes stand out as much as bronze or copper, but it's nice to have options. Copperplate and Earthly Riches are my favourites, but I also like Shale, Knight Divine, and Scene.


----------



## seabird (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC Shadows to make blue eyes stand out and first post, yay!*

i can't believe only one other person has mentioned all that glitters! that's the best mac e/s for blue eyes imo.


----------



## LAMB4LIFE (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC Shadows to make blue eyes stand out and first post, yay!*

electra


----------



## coconut (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC Shadows to make blue eyes stand out and first post, yay!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *seabird* 

 
_i can't believe only one other person has mentioned all that glitters! that's the best mac e/s for blue eyes imo._

 
Yes, I agree with All That Glitters, as well. It looks great on the lid with a brown-ish crease colours and really brings out the blue!


----------



## glam8babe (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC Shadows to make blue eyes stand out and first post, yay!*

i have blue eyes and the best colour to make them pop is 'amber lights'


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC Shadows to make blue eyes stand out and first post, yay!*

I just put the Spiced Chocolate quad on a blue eyed friend....GORGEOUS!
Bronzes and browns make blue eyes pop


----------



## snowflakelashes (Aug 27, 2008)

*Re: MAC Shadows to make blue eyes stand out and first post, yay!*

I have a favorite an MA put together for me,  but they are  mostly Limited Edition shades from the Neo Sci fi part .. so don't know if that helps but the last part might inspire...

Time and Space LE (All over Lid)  IMO a nice medium brown  color
Magnetic Fields LE (Crease) A darker Shiney shimmery brown
Femme Fi  LE inner corner and highlight, a taupe color.. 

Then Auto-de-Blue technickhol on the water line
And Aquadisiac as liner on the lower lash line, 

That last part is the part that makes it poppp IMO, I never would have come up with that myself....but I lovvvvvvve it now (I'm a makeup newbie though) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





My eyes are blue/green/grey this brings out the 'blue' in them At least from what I see in the mirror and photos.


----------



## UrbanEast (Oct 10, 2008)

*How to apply Arena to make my blue eyes POP?*

I have blue eyes and am a PPP. I heard that Arena is a great color for blue eyes, and I'm wondering how I should apply it: as a wash, in the crease, lid etc?  Also, what other blue eye poppin' colors should I use with it?

Thanks!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 11, 2008)

*Re: How to apply Arena to make my blue eyes POP?*

Perky as a base, Arena on the lid, Rule washed through the crease, A Little Folie blended in the crease to define, Vanilla as a highlight.


----------



## UrbanEast (Oct 13, 2008)

*Best Mac Paint/Paint Pot to make blue eyes POP? "My lids but better" wash for anNC20?*

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Shimmer (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Paint/Paint Pot to make blue eyes POP? "My lids but better" wash for anN*

Perky or Soft Ochre.


----------



## Nemo (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Paint/Paint Pot to make blue eyes POP? "My lids but better" wash for anN*

As a NC 20 as well and blue eyes, I would have to agree with Perky. I also love Cash Flow. Also, even though this isn't a paint or paint pot, I love to put Avalanche just in the inside of the corner of my eye to light up the blue and really make my eyes look wider (I also have insanely small eyes!). Hope this helps!


----------



## UrbanEast (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Paint/Paint Pot to make blue eyes POP? "My lids but better" wash for anN*

Thanks, I'm going to get a "perky" off ebay.  Any other suggestions?  How do you feel about Painterly, Untitled, Sublime Nature, Bare Canvas?

Edited to add: And Bare Study?


----------



## xxsgtigressxx (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Paint/Paint Pot to make blue eyes POP? "My lids but better" wash for anN*

Im an NC 20 with blue eyes, and I think you should get stilife paint! its a nice neutral thats kind of metallic and shimmery but not overkill.  I have perky paintpot, and I like it, but I'd def. reccomend stilife because its not really going to add much color  but the effect is gorgeous for a my lids but better look


----------



## UrbanEast (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Paint/Paint Pot to make blue eyes POP? "My lids but better" wash for anN*

*Adds stillife to the list of things to try at the Pro store*  Thanks, tigress!


----------



## UrbanEast (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Paint/Paint Pot to make blue eyes POP? "My lids but better" wash for anN*

Does Perky give a "my lids but better" look, or does it look like eye makeup?


----------



## Nemo (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Paint/Paint Pot to make blue eyes POP? "My lids but better" wash for anN*

I also have Painterly, but honestly it just look like my lids. I use it as a base for my eyeshadows, but I wouldn't use it alone. It just looks boring alone on NC 20.


----------



## glassy girl (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Paint/Paint Pot to make blue eyes POP? "My lids but better" wash for anN*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *UrbanEast* 

 
_Thanks, I'm going to get a "perky" off ebay. Any other suggestions? How do you feel about Painterly, Untitled, Sublime Nature, Bare Canvas?

Edited to add: And Bare Study?_

 
I lov Bare Canvas i use it almost everyday, but im nc30 and it looks like my lid but better and u can put a paint pot over it or eyeshadow over it and it doesn't cake up or nothing lov it.


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: Best Mac Paint/Paint Pot to make blue eyes POP? "My lids but better" wash for anN*

Bare Study paint pot is gorgeous.  It is a sheer champagne with very soft shimmer.  Perfect on it's own for a subtle eye or as a base for other looks.


----------



## sayah (Dec 28, 2008)

*NYX e/s for blue eyes*

I hope I post this right. Anyway, I love my MAC but recently found NYX and fell in love with the eyeshadows. I have Rust and Golden and just ordered a trio with matte neutrals. Do you great guys have any suggestions to good e/s for my blue eyes from NYX? Any colour is interesting really, I trust you.


----------



## couturesista (Dec 28, 2008)

*Re: NYX e/s for blue eyes*

NYX Atlantic and Pacific are really pretty.


----------



## hawaii02 (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: NYX e/s for blue eyes*

I have Champagne (All that Glitters dupe), Apricot Moose, a Juxt dupe (forgot name), and Purple.


----------



## myystiqueen (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: NYX e/s for blue eyes*

hmmm... GOLDEN and RUST are just AWESOME.... those are Amber Lights and Cranberry dupes if you haven't noticed... ^^

other e/s??? i probably suggest : iced mocha - purple - red bean pie - copper (mac coppering dupe)


----------



## sayah (Dec 30, 2008)

*Re: NYX e/s for blue eyes*

Thanks guys! 

I'm thinking about Apricot moose, Jade, Ocean, Beauty queen, Cherry, Toffee and Walnut. I have no idea how to use Cherry but it's so pretty!


----------



## Kitiara (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: NYX e/s for blue eyes*

Oh man, you need violet.
It makes my blue eyes POP like crazy.
its gorgeous.


I have like...40 of them. 
but just chose because I liked colors not for my eyes.


maybe almond too! its an orangey-copper color and its super nice with blue eys too.


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 2, 2009)

*Re: NYX e/s for blue eyes*

i must check champagne out if it dupes all that glitters like some1 posted above! all that glitters makes my eyes pop sooo pretty.

i was gonn say iced mocha though


----------



## ms_angry_nipple (Jan 4, 2009)

*Re: NYX e/s for blue eyes*

I agree with everyone with Champagne. It's like all that glitters and is just as smooth and pigmented.

ES32 (Purple)  which is also in the purple trio. It's such a pretty med toned purple (not glittery...has some sheen to it) with golden it'll really make ur blue eyes pop 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.  If you get the purple trio, it's the middle colour.

ES 45 (Opal). The most similiar colour by Mac would be Vellum as in a duochrome White eyeshadow that has a unique shimmer.  Opal has a purple/blue shimmer in the light..however some ppl notice a pink shimmer.  This would go well as a inner corner or highlight when you are wearing pink/purple. smokey eye! smokey eye! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For pink...like MAC paradisco or expensive pink...
highly recommend ES67 Shimmer. the picture on the nyx website is horrible. it's such a smooth beautiful metalic pink with a gold shimmer to it. 
Compared to apricot mouse...apricot mouse is more of a muted orangey version.  Shimmer s a coral/pink but more pink and apricot mouse is a light orange in the pan. Salmon ES 50 is even more pink than Shimmer ES67.  

Check out this person on youtube:
http://www.youtube.com/user/thefashionmaven
I thinks she did the entire 160 eyeshadows....she has blue...green eyes?

Also while you are ordering..MUST BUY!!!! NYX DOLL EYES MASCARA in long lash or volumizing....my favourite favourite thing.  If you like Imju's Fiberwig at Sephora $22USD.....Long lash Doll Eyes mascara is the drugstore dupe with the fibers too but fraction of the price. And both formulas are quite waterproof so don't bother buying the waterproof mascara. omigod love love love it.

AND AND....hehehe The Nyx jumbo eye pencils in Milk and Cottage Cheese.
Dab some on...smudge with ur finger all over the lids...THE PERFECT Base.
Cottage cheese tones some of my warmer eyeshadows because it's a greyish shimmer base...and milk is awesome for a matte neutral eye.  I have no creasing problems what so ever!

Good luck with your hauling


----------



## BeautyMarked3 (Feb 8, 2009)

*Bright colours for blue eyes*

Hey guys, i just wondered what e/s you recommended for blue eyes? I tend to wear neutrals or a smokey eye. I try so many bright colours like greens and purples and i always feel i end up looking like a clown. Maybe i am trying the wrong shades! What have you found that works?


----------



## jaclynashley (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Bright colours for blue eyes*

I love Satin Taupe all over the lid,a tiny bit of Carbon in the crease,Stila's Poise in the crease as well,a matte white for highlight,and black eyeliner.
I swear it makes blue eyes POP! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



NARS has a purple eyeshadow called Strada that's lovely as well.


----------



## MrsMay (Feb 8, 2009)

*Re: Bright colours for blue eyes*

I wear anything from purples to greens to golds to teals 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only thing I have found that looks ewww is yellow based greens.

Try a brighter copper, like copper sparkle pigment - looks fantatsic!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Apr 4, 2009)

*MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

I recently colored my hair red and nothing in my makeup case looks right anymore. Thanks Ladies!


----------



## Little Addict (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

i have red hair but brown eyes. I normally just stick with neutrals. Sometimes greens and purples.


----------



## mindlessgapgirl (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

when my hair was red, i wore rose pigment a lot (lightly on my lids). my eyes are green fyi


----------



## DirtyHarriet (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

expensive pink looks great with blue eyes!


----------



## Tahti (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

I've got red hair & green eyes and I wear a lot of pinks, browns, lilacs and blacks. ^^


----------



## kimmy (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

you may want to check out shimmer's fotds, she's got red hair and blue eyes. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 neutrals are always a sure bet, too!


----------



## Jessica0984 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

Thanks Ladies.


----------



## alka1 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

like kimmy said, Shimmer always has beautiful FOTDs 

here's her most recent: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f166/w...asleep-135944/


----------



## ForgetRegret (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

Jessica, what kind of red..? Warm red or cool red? One of my best friends has red hair (it's a red red...think Shirley Manson of Garbage back in the day...) and blue eyes...I love her in golds and coppers...really makes her eyes pop.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

My hair is warm. It is a Red gold. I am trying to get it strawberry blonde but I am doing it in stages.


----------



## tremorviolet (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

I have red hair (natural medium red) and blue eyes (kinda grey blue) and warm colors really make my eyes pop.  I look best in peaches and corals although pinks, purples, and greens can make a nice contrast.  I avoid blues and teals altogether as they compete with my eye color.

I only wear black e/l if I'm going out at night, it look too harsh for daily wear.  My holy grail is Rich Ground f/l, a great reddish brown color that looks really natural on me.  And I use an auburn mascara too for daily wear.

I think on of the big things with red hair is that dark and ashy browns often look too harsh.  So what might have been a great neutral with brown hair won't work with red hair unless you use a really light hand and blend super well.  My neutrals work best with a reddish, warm tone.


----------



## erine1881 (Apr 8, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

check out the colours in the redhead section of the brunette, blonde, redhead collection.  its not a rule but a generaly guideline to help you get started with colours for your new haircolor.


----------



## Jessica0984 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: MAC Recommendations needed for red hair blue eyes.*

I tried that erine. Even flip and the pinky color don't look right...And red devil looks horrible. But it looked awesome with my brown hair.


----------



## Lucinda9999 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

hi.

I was wondering what sort of eyeshadow colours would suit me. I have small blue eyes, kind of pale skin, and blonde hair (but not really blond though)


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

Vex (on the lids) & Print (applied to crease) for a smokey-eyed look is best pulled off on blue eyes. It looks gorgeous. Warm shades like Samoa Silk, Expensive Pink, Sweet Chestnut...


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

My best friend has the same combo...she's a dirty blonde, almost really light golden brown, but she's pale and has blue eyes too...I looooove putting amber lights on her...really makes her eyes pop.


----------



## TISH1124 (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

I would think you probably could wear about any color....


----------



## thewinglessbird (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

^ I was going to say.

Blue eyes are very safe. They are less pigmented than say green eyes (most pigmented) & therefore easy to work with.


----------



## Modmom (Jun 18, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

I have light blonde hair, blue eyes and fair-med skin (NC 20 Studio Fix Fluid) and my favorite shadows are:
MAC: expensive pink, woodwinked, da bling, shale (just bought copperplate and I'm anxious to try it)
NYX: hot pink, iced mocha
Smashbox:  Shell (peach color)

Ya, lots of warm pink colors.  I keep trying to branch out, and I keep coming back to these.

I have amber lights and its not bad, but not one I really reach for.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jun 19, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Modmom* 

 
_I have amber lights and its not bad, but not one I really reach for._

 
That might be because you're an NC...my friend's an NW (and also a tiny bit more fair, she's a 15), and it looks ridiculously awesome on her. Then again, some people's skin seem to react differently with the same shadow and make them look like two totally different shadows...even if they wear the same foundation shade. 
Skin really is interesting and completely confounding sometimes. 
I do agree on Expensive Pink and Shale, too...they look really beautiful on you blue eyed ladies.


----------



## Meisje (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

I have the NYX trio in Rust/Copper/Walnut Brown and it makes my eyes (grey-toned blue) pop like crazy.

Warm browns and warm purples make people notice my eyes, generally.


----------



## kariii (Jun 21, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

To compliment your eyes , use the opposite of the color wheel






For instance with your blue eyes:
I would go with taupes, soft browns, peach and pink eyeshadows
for eyeliner, brown brings out the color like crazy.


----------



## LaGoddess (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

MAC Ricepaper would look beautiful as a wash on u


----------



## palmetto_barbie (Jun 24, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

browns bring out blue eyes...in the summer try woodwinked, honeylust, amber lights, and mulch


----------



## henrieta (Jul 4, 2009)

*Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Hi everybody! i'm trying to increase my make up collection and looking for eyeshadow that go really well with blue eyes (brown hair, NC25). I bought a few eyeshadows last week and realised that not all of them look good on me.

This is the few i already have:

shroom
goldmine
amber lights
tempting 
woodwinked
patina
mulch 
shale
satin taupe
cranberry
carbon
knight divine
(contrast, trax, star n rockets, pink venus, surreal = hardly ever used)
vanilla, violet, tan and melon pigment

Any advise?


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Bronze, Romp, Espresso, Embark, Tempting, Honeylust, Grand Entrance,  Trax (if you use it over a reddish base it'll look awesome), club
pigments in heritage rouge, meuseum bronze, blond's gold, old gold, gold, 

imo rich browns, golds and ambers/bronzes look the best on blue eyes and make they pop like crazy


----------



## glam8babe (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

amber lights is the one that makes my blue eyes totally pop!!


----------



## gildedangel (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Any eyeshadow that has an orange tone would make your eyes pop! Try Coppering and Rule, and any gold color as well.


----------



## henrieta (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

thanks girls!!! guess im gonna stick with browns and golds than! any blues, purples or greens that would go with blue eyes? i would like to try a bit of colour but have no idea which one to try?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

I love silverthorn eyeshadow, it's still available on the pro site. Also yellows look good with blue eyes, bright future works well. Idol eyes, beautiful iris are nice lavender/purple shades. Also fresh green mix (mineralize duo) is a great green shade.


----------



## Mabelle (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

check out those greens coming out with "love that look". The yellow green (R-Rated) and the true green(?) could be intresting. The true green looks close to Wondergrass, which would be fantastic on blue eyes. If no, try Bio-Green(Pro)

Blues prob. not make your eyes pop, but some beautiful blues are; Deep Truth, Atlantic Blue, Clairty or Electric eel, Aquadisiac

Purples: purples with red understones will make yours eyes "pop" more. Something like Nocturnelle, Hepcat, Trax, Fig 1., creme de violet. Grape pigment is a must have imo. Stars and rockets is a good one too. 

Greens: Soemthing similar to wondergrass, Bottle Green, Humid, Brown Green Pigment would be lovely,  Sumptous Olive (if you can find it), The perm dupe for Mink & Sable... i'm forgetting the name right now... 

I think most pinks would be lovely on you too. Also check out "Burnt Burgundy" Pigment (pro) it's so fantastic on all eye colours


----------



## MrsMay (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

I have blue eyes and my faves are:

Browns: Gold Stroke pigment, Copperbeam pigment, Tempting, Subtle, Museum Bronze pigment

Golds: Casino, Elite, Cosmic, Amber Lights, Vintage Gold pigment

Purples/Blues: Beautiful Iris, Frozen White pigment, Tilt, Parrot

Greens: Springtime Skipper, Nightlight pigment, Copperized pigment, Antique Green pigment


----------



## henrieta (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_amber lights is the one that makes my blue eyes totally pop!!_

 
so i tried this morning amber lights with tempting over indianwood paintpot... and its absolutely stunning!!! thanx


----------



## Zantedge (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Expensive Pink and Fresh Green Mix MES


----------



## AshleyDanielle (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

I am glad you asked this question! For some strange reason, all the youtube tutorials I like, have brown eyed girls, so I was curious if the same eyeshadows would look good on me also. 

Which ones did you find did NOT look good on you, (from your list) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I would like to know which ones to not go out and buy


----------



## hawaii02 (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

I love Vibrant Grape as an option. Most purples actually


----------



## monter (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

i'll second the beautiful iris, bronze, and fresh green mix suggestions.

brightside/gallery gal MES is a good one to have too.

gorgeous gold + club + humid is a nice combo for blue eyes, too, imo (though i guess mine are kind of a blue/grey?)

star violet, folie, and sable might also be good for you.

hth!


----------



## NernersHuman (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *henrieta* 

 
_so i tried this morning amber lights with tempting over indianwood paintpot... and its absolutely stunning!!! thanx_

 
That settles it, I have to get Indianwood paintpot.


----------



## henrieta (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ernie* 

 
_I love silverthorn eyeshadow, it's still available on the pro site. Also yellows look good with blue eyes, bright future works well. Idol eyes, beautiful iris are nice lavender/purple shades. Also fresh green mix (mineralize duo) is a great green shade._

 
I found silverthorn on Uk website so im definetely getting that one! Not so sure about yellow one, last time i tried goldmine and my eyes looked too reddish, like i didnt get enough sleep! Thinking about beautiful iris too (for now im just using violet pigment - its gorgeous over blackground paintpot).


----------



## henrieta (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_That settles it, I have to get Indianwood paintpot._

 





 maybe its gona look the same over bare study or anything similar, i used it over indianwood because i dont have any other p/p (yet)!


----------



## henrieta (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AshleyDanielle* 

 
_I am glad you asked this question! For some strange reason, all the youtube tutorials I like, have brown eyed girls, so I was curious if the same eyeshadows would look good on me also. 

Which ones did you find did NOT look good on you, (from your list) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I would like to know which ones to not go out and buy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
i didnt really like goldmine (i know lots of people love it!) as it made my eyes look reddish and tired, dont like pink venus at all (it has really poor colour payoff and it doesnt do anything for my blue eyes, and its between the most hated eyeshadows too, lol) and not so big fan of stars n rockets too (but maybe i just dont know which colour to pair with it properly).

but i absolutely love amber lights!!!! and all browns on my list (especially woodwinked)!


----------



## henrieta (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mabelle* 

 
_check out those greens coming out with "love that look". The yellow green (R-Rated) and the true green(?) could be intresting. The true green looks close to Wondergrass, which would be fantastic on blue eyes. If no, try Bio-Green(Pro)

Blues prob. not make your eyes pop, but some beautiful blues are; Deep Truth, Atlantic Blue, Clairty or Electric eel, Aquadisiac

Purples: purples with red understones will make yours eyes "pop" more. Something like Nocturnelle, Hepcat, Trax, Fig 1., creme de violet. Grape pigment is a must have imo. Stars and rockets is a good one too. 

Greens: Soemthing similar to wondergrass, Bottle Green, Humid, Brown Green Pigment would be lovely,  Sumptous Olive (if you can find it), The perm dupe for Mink & Sable... i'm forgetting the name right now... 

I think most pinks would be lovely on you too. Also check out "Burnt Burgundy" Pigment (pro) it's so fantastic on all eye colours_

 
Thank you!!! i'm definetely getting sumptous olive (its on our Uk page)!


----------



## henrieta (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MrsMay* 

 
_I have blue eyes and my faves are:

Browns: Gold Stroke pigment, Copperbeam pigment, Tempting, Subtle, Museum Bronze pigment

Golds: Casino, Elite, Cosmic, Amber Lights, Vintage Gold pigment

Purples/Blues: Beautiful Iris, Frozen White pigment, Tilt, Parrot

Greens: Springtime Skipper, Nightlight pigment, Copperized pigment, Antique Green pigment_

 
wow, it seems that all these pigments would look great on my eyes! But none of them are on our page (going to try pro shop next time i get there).


----------



## henrieta (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Zantedge* 

 
_Expensive Pink and Fresh Green Mix MES_

 
thanks, expensive pink is on my wish list now!


----------



## henrieta (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *monter* 

 
_i'll second the beautiful iris, bronze, and fresh green mix suggestions.

brightside/gallery gal MES is a good one to have too.

gorgeous gold + club + humid is a nice combo for blue eyes, too, imo (though i guess mine are kind of a blue/grey?)

star violet, folie, and sable might also be good for you.

hth!_

 
wow so many people is recommending fresh green mix, i would never choose this colour by myself! i'm going to definetely try it next time im in mac!


----------



## angi (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

I have blue/ grey eyes and I love golden olive pigment. It's amazing. I use it with amber lights to tone it down as the colour of that is overpowering on me. 

Sharp - from the tempting cult of cherry quad is a gorgeous yellow-green if you want to go for more yellow without going completely yellow. 

And silvers are awesome, silverthorn is an especially awesome silver if you can still get it. Also, love family silver and silversmith MES duos.


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: Mac eyeshadows that go with blue eyes???*

Personally, I think it doesn't matter what color eyes you have, you can rock any color eyeshadow you want. Granted, certain colors will compliment your eyes, or make them pop, but if you've got the confidence to pull it off, then wear whatever color makes you happy.


----------



## ambera (Jul 14, 2009)

*Re: Eyeshahows for blonde hair blue eyes??*

My favs include: Jest and expensive pink for the summer months, antiquing for winter


----------



## frusciante (Aug 1, 2009)

*Advice pls... pale, blonde & blue eyes*

Hello!
I'm looking for some colour reccomendations..

I am VERY pale. NW15 is barely light enough for me, I have to make sure I blend it into my neck very well for it to look natural.

I love the 'made-up' look, but as I'm so pale, I feel smokey eyes/heavy liner could look a bit much on me? I'd love to see some pictures to convince me otherwise and for inspiration, I can't find too many! I tend to wear greys and browns for shadows, and I line my top lid with fluidline in black.

I'm looking for some blush, shadow, lips and technique reccomendations.

I currently have:

Fluidline (black)
Studio Fix Fluid in NC15 and NW15 (I only really wear NW)
Cork
Idol eyes
Vanilla (for highlighting, Shroom doesn't show up on me)
Electra
Amber Lights
Lipglass in Prrr 


I'm looking for products to help create a day look, and a night look. I have trouble lining all around my eyes, because if I like the bottoms, I feel as if it can look too 'strong' on me.. So some techniques on how to do it subtly would be wonderful!

Right now my daily blush is NARS Orgasm. Looking to find a new HG in MAC.

Here's a pic of me with only a little makeup on, just to get an idea of my 'look'.


Thank you!


----------



## moopoint (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Advice pls... pale, blonde & blue eyes*

I am pale too, and I wear it all! If you find black eyeliner is too drastic to line your whole eye, try a brown shade. I find it works better on me. Or just line to outer 1/3 or 1/2 of your eye (top and bottom). It helps soften things. When I wear black liner I only line my top lashline too.
Be experimental, have fun playing around.


----------



## frusciante (Aug 1, 2009)

*Re: Advice pls... pale, blonde & blue eyes*

^^ thanks


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Advice pls... pale, blonde & blue eyes*

i'm pretty pale too and i love blitz and glitz fluidline by mac. because it has a slight gold pearl to it, it's not as black as blacktrack or any other plain black liners. and to use on your waterline maybe you could use a brown liner like teddy kohl liner by mac. it's a nice brown that would really pop with your eyes! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





as for a day look i think a pretty purpley looks would be nice on you!  maybe try mac's beautiful iris all over the lid, trax in the crease and gleam to highlight. then to transform that to a night look just add some sketch in your outer v and along the lower lash line to smoke it out a little bit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 that way it's still smokey but not too harsh agianst your skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




for blushers i like using dollymix by mac. it looks bright pink but because it's a sheertone blush you can build the colour up so you can have it barely there or in your face pink!  i use the 129 brush for blushes but can't really advise on application because i'm not so hot at blush myself! i just kinda swirl it onto the apples of my cheeks and blend out.

for a peachy colour sunbasque is lovely and brings a little warmth to the skiin

hope this helps


----------



## Meisje (Aug 2, 2009)

*Best Urban Decay 24/7 liner for Grey-Blue Eyes*

I want to purchase one of the 24/7 liners and I want one that will make my eyes pop. They are grey-blue, I look best in warm colors and I'm pale and blonde.


----------



## bextacyaddict (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Best Urban Decay 24/7 liner for Grey-Blue Eyes*

try honey or lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i have blue eyes and i love gold/copper colours


----------



## kariii (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Advice pls... pale, blonde & blue eyes*

For blue eyes and paler skin, I think anything peachy/brown looks gorgeous. Also, trying lining your bottoms with a brown eye pencil instead of black. It brings out the blue in the eyes.. and it's not so dark and stands out like crazy. I like blushbaby blush for everyday us, and also peaches is pretty.


----------



## UrbanEast (Aug 2, 2009)

*Best Shadows (MAC or not) for making Blue Eyes *POP* while still looking natural!*

I have blue eyes and am always looking for new colors to make them pop.  Please give your favorites, including BRAND and SHADE.  It doesn't have to me MAC!

My favorites are MAC Sable and Bronze, BE Madras, and Chantecaille Jasper and Coper.


----------



## gildedangel (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: Best Shadows (MAC or not) for making Blue Eyes *POP* while still looking natural!*

Eyeshadows with orange tones such as MAC Coppering and MAC Rule always make blue eyes pop!


----------



## frusciante (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Best Shadows (MAC or not) for making Blue Eyes *POP* while still looking natural!*

I've heard great things about MAC Amber Lights


----------



## OfficerJenny (Aug 3, 2009)

*Re: Best Shadows (MAC or not) for making Blue Eyes *POP* while still looking natural!*

Coppering, Amber Lights, and Woodwinked :3


----------



## henrieta (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Best Shadows (MAC or not) for making Blue Eyes *POP* while still looking natural!*

amber lights and woodwinked, also check out this thread i started before:

http://www.specktra.net/forum/f188/m...e-eyes-143750/


----------



## stephlovesmac (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Best Shadows (MAC or not) for making Blue Eyes *POP* while still looking natural!*

I personally love Lotusland (it was le), with wedge in the crease it makes my blue eyes pop. Especially with dark black mascara.


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Advice pls... pale, blonde & blue eyes*

I'm surprised you have trouble finding looks that work for you! I think that as far as the dark looks go, it's just something you have to get used to. It took me a while to get used to lip color, but what I did was start off with lipglasses and work my way up, so I would suggest doing the same. Maybe start with a simple navy and blue smokey eye since it will easily match your blue eyes, and work your way towards darker greys. As far as the eyeliner, I agree with the other girls with trying a brown color. I would personally recommend a darker brown since you said you usually wear black, and you can even do a dark blue. If you are not comfortable with liner on your waterline, try either mascara on your bottom lashes, or try using some shadow instead of liner, it will look a little softer.

If you need some additional help, I remembered some channels from youtube that had girls with fairer skin, your eye color, and for the most part, hair color, so maybe you could get some inspiration!

YouTube - xsparkage's Channel
YouTube - xxsgtigressxx's Channel

This last one is one of my favorites, she is very creative!!
YouTube - monroemisfitmakeup's Channel


----------



## BEA2LS (Sep 8, 2009)

*Re: Advice pls... pale, blonde & blue eyes*

^^ i agree, i think it is something getting used to. I am pale blonde blue eyed and i love dark, bright colors on me.. i like the contrast personally.


----------



## Penn (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Advice pls... pale, blonde & blue eyes*

I think you should definitely check out a brown liner if black is too much for you, I love teddy from MAC. I think a nice gold or soft brown would look super pretty with your blue eyes. Have you tried woodwinked? I think you would look great in a smokey eye too but if you aren't comfortable with it you could always make it a soft smokey eye [smoke and diamonds perhaps? or even satin taupe].


----------



## foxykita143 (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Advice pls... pale, blonde & blue eyes*

Oooh I love woodwinked! And I think it would look so pretty on your eyes! When I wear it I also used some blue brown pigment and shattered eyeshadow from Urban Decay and it looks very pretty, it would probably look very nice on you as well.


----------



## gildedangel (Sep 11, 2009)

*Re: Advice pls... pale, blonde & blue eyes*

If you like Orgasm you would probably like MAC Springsheen. Some great shadows would be woodwinked and mulch. If you find the fluidline to be too harsh, try just lining the top lid with it or using brown instead. HTH!


----------



## newlymaclover (Sep 16, 2009)

*NW20, Blonde, Blue eyes .. eyeshadow recs?*

Hi all,

I've done a quick search and also flicked through the last few pages, but if this is somewhere else feel free to point me in the right direction.

I'm a Caucasian NW20 (in the liquid Mineralize foundation), blonde hair (currently...though naturally mousy brown) and blue eyes. I get a fair bit of pinkness through my cheeks which I try and tone down as much as possible.

What are your recs for my ultimate MAC e/s collection? I already have quite a few, but my collection is very random, and chosen without too much thought for my skin tone etc (mostly brought online). From what I've read, I should be aiming for goldy colours, so have got Woodwinked and am also looking to get Antiqued etc...but just wondering where else I should be looking.

TIA!


----------



## MizzVivaGlam (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: NW20, Blonde, Blue eyes .. eyeshadow recs?*

Here's some that I think would look really pretty on ur skintone:

Satin Taupe, Electra, White Frost, Carbon, Gorgeous Gold, Ricepaper, Beautiful Iris, Crystal...


----------



## blondie711 (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: NW20, Blonde, Blue eyes .. eyeshadow recs?*

I'm NW20, blue/blondetoo, my faves are.. vanilla w/ moth brown, gesso w/ knight & carbon, seedling, patina, beautiful iris, charcoal brown, shale, fertile. I usually highlight w/ Nylon, Mylar or Shroom. Gray or brown liners look better w/ my blue eyes than black, sometimes I use fertile as a liner, that looks great. HTH!!


----------



## cherie<3 (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: NW20, Blonde, Blue eyes .. eyeshadow recs?*

i think you should get something like amber lights (it makes blue eyes really pop!), da bling (make my eyes bigger, i use it everyday for school), expensive pink, satin taupe and shale.
i'm NW20/blonde/blue eyes too


----------



## Mygreatlove (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: NW20, Blonde, Blue eyes .. eyeshadow recs?*

I like satin taupe, smoke and diamonds, and woodwinked. I'm NW20, blue eyes, blonde hair too. What do you ladies with the same NW20/blonde/blue combo use to fill in your brows?


----------



## Penn (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: NW20, Blonde, Blue eyes .. eyeshadow recs?*

I think Amber lights would look great with blue eyes


----------



## HeatherAnn (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: NW20, Blonde, Blue eyes .. eyeshadow recs?*

I'm a big fan of sable.


----------



## Cherrymint (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: NW20, Blonde, Blue eyes .. eyeshadow recs?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *newlymaclover* 

 
_Hi all,

I've done a quick search and also flicked through the last few pages, but if this is somewhere else feel free to point me in the right direction.

I'm a Caucasian NW20 (in the liquid Mineralize foundation), blonde hair (currently...though naturally mousy brown) and blue eyes. I get a fair bit of pinkness through my cheeks which I try and tone down as much as possible.

What are your recs for my ultimate MAC e/s collection? I already have quite a few, but my collection is very random, and chosen without too much thought for my skin tone etc (mostly brought online). From what I've read, I should be aiming for goldy colours, so have got Woodwinked and am also looking to get Antiqued etc...but just wondering where else I should be looking.

TIA!_

 
I think blue eyes really stand out with _warm_ toned eyeshadows(yellow*gold*, orange*gold*, red, coppers, and brown colors). *I guess since they are opposite from blue/cool tones on the color wheel...* But it also all depends on what YOU like...some people can rock _every_ color when used correctly with other colors *even if you're blonde, brunette, redhead...or whatever color of the rainbow your hair is!*

Here are a couple I've seen on blue eyes that I LOOOVE:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Honey Lust
Kid
Expensive Pink
Bamboo
Tete-A-Tint
Sable
Soft Brown
Amber Lights
Goldmine

Hope that helps!


----------



## laraVENGEANCE (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: NW20, Blonde, Blue eyes .. eyeshadow recs?*

everyone says amber lights but im the same colouring as you and i feel like i look diseased or something when i wear it! i prefer tempting or woodwinked, or satin taupe.


----------



## Rosalie1915 (Sep 20, 2009)

*MUFE eyeshadow for Blue eyes??*

Okay so i want some Makeup Forever eyeshadows,flash colors, and dusts... but i don't know what to choose!! I am really pale and have blonde hair and light blue eyes. Or even some of your general Favorite MUFE eyeshadows. I just need some help, so thanks in advanced


----------



## awilda429 (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: MUFE eyeshadow for Blue eyes??*

Something with an orangey/gold undertone is best suited for blue eyes. Try #54


----------



## heavenlydemonik (Sep 24, 2009)

*Re: MUFE eyeshadow for Blue eyes??*

Well I know almost EVERYONE loves #92 so you could try that too. It's a very distinguishable purple.


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

*Eye shadow recs for blonde, blue/grey eyes NC20. I have no idea!!!*

girls i'd appreciate some recs for eye shadows for myself. I am blonde with blue/grey eyes, NC15-20. I am not very good at picking the right colours. I am trying new techniques but i just need some guidance on what colours to use on my eyes.
thanks so much


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Eye shadow recs for blonde, blue/grey eyes NC20. I have no idea!!!*

It's all a matter of what you're looking for in a shadow, hun. We could recommend every shadow under the sun, but if it's not your style, or what you're looking for, you're not going to like it. Do you want to compliment your eyes, make them pop? Do you want bright, fun colors, or more natural ones? Highlights, crease colors..?


----------



## BEA2LS (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Eye shadow recs for blonde, blue/grey eyes NC20. I have no idea!!!*

i'm blonde, blue/grey/green eyes and pretty fair skinned.  i wear any and all eye shadows to be honest 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



what is your make-up style?


----------



## blondegirl (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Eye shadow recs for blonde, blue/grey eyes NC20. I have no idea!!!*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ForgetRegret* 

 
_It's all a matter of what you're looking for in a shadow, hun. We could recommend every shadow under the sun, but if it's not your style, or what you're looking for, you're not going to like it. Do you want to compliment your eyes, make them pop? Do you want bright, fun colors, or more natural ones? Highlights, crease colors..?_

 
thanks for your reply.
I'd like some natural colours and something that highlights my eyes. Also i'd love the look that makes the pop for when i go out. I'd also love the perfect peachy colour too.
thanks girls


----------



## ForgetRegret (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Eye shadow recs for blonde, blue/grey eyes NC20. I have no idea!!!*

Bronze and coppers look gorgeous and make your blue eyes really pop, think coppering, amber lights, etc. Neutral stuff that just about everyone loves; vanilla (I prefer the shadow, but the pigment is lovely too), satin taupe, espresso, carbon, soft brown, wedge, cork. I also love omega and era for doing a really natural eye. Other than that, you really can wear just about any color you want (of course some colors just don't work for everyone, because of their tone), as long as you know you look good. Hth!


----------



## Meisje (Oct 24, 2009)

*Re: Eye shadow recs for blonde, blue/grey eyes NC20. I have no idea!!!*

I have pretty much the same coloring as you (my skin is a bit paler), but I have grey-blue eyes. What makes them pop is warm, earthy colors.

Tan, Cocomotion, Naked and Melon pigments
Shadows with a tinge of red
Peach, yellow, gold, brown shadows
Sometimes a blue-green sea colored shadow can look great!

Certain purples make my eyes pop as well. A deep, slightly reddened purple liner might be good. I think Bordeauxline liner.

I also have a purplish mascara from Almay (meant for green eyes, I think!) that makes my eyes pop like crazy.


----------

